# Hss928 Height



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

Bought a new HSS928 a year ago. Although this machine works very well, i find it to low and uncomfortable to operate for long periods of time due to a bad back and was hoping i can raise the handlebars/control assembly. There's no mention in the manual and looking at it, i dont see how it would be possible. Could anyone with a HSS1332 measure the height from the floor to the grips. If the 1332 is higher, i might check into a trade-in value....
The HSS928 Grips are 32 inches from the floor.


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

I'd say my HSS724 is about the same I would guess without measuring it.. about 2-3 inches lower than I wish.. but just about perfect for the gf. I do wish there was an easy adjustment method.. especially as I have the Honda Cab on mine, and that bangs me in the head from time to time.. especially when I'm blowing out the horse pastures and I have the bucket raised so I don't pickup rocks..


----------



## scottj (Feb 12, 2019)

I measured my Hss1332 and the bottom of the handle bar grips are 35 inches to the back lower part of the grips with the machine sitting level. With the bucket fully raised the handlebar grips are 25 1/4 inches from the ground. Wth the bucket dropped in scraping position the handlebar grips are 37 inches from the ground.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

The only newer blower I've seen with adjustable length handlebars is the new Pro Husqvarna. It's fully adjustable so both short or tall people can set it to their desired height. The only downside, in my opinion, is that in order to do this, Husqvarna has a lot of cables. But, if your back is hurting that bad, you might want to consider it. It's a Pro model so quality wise, it's in the "Honda" ballpark, both price wise and quality wise. Paul Sikkema has a video on YouTube showing it new for this year with the adjustable handlebars. I almost bought it, but I'm not sold on EFI yet and that's how it comes. So I went Ariens RapidTrak instead.

Review

https://youtu.be/Kwm84TqHRd4


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m six foot tall and use the tracked HSS928A. The handles are about perfect with the auger down on the skids, for me. You may want to consider how you are pushing on those handles? You don’t need to push or be bent over to operate these new machines. You could put taller tires on also if the handles are physically too low. Might be a cheaper option...


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Nanook12 said:


> I’m six foot tall and use the tracked HSS928A. The handles are about perfect with the auger down on the skids, for me. You may want to consider how you are pushing on those handles? You don’t need to push or be bent over to operate these new machines. You could put taller tires on also if the handles are physically too low. Might be a cheaper option...


I'm not sure taller tires would necessarily work (assuming it obviously doesn't have tracks). To make any kind of height difference, you'd probably need to go to a tire that raises the height about 2 inches to make a noticeable difference. Taller tires would mean the front would always be pointing in a downward plane to get close to the ground. I realize you can use the Honda hydraulic height adjuster but the angle would be changed and I don't believe for the better. The same would be true when you tilt it the opposite direction for "travel mode". The front end may only be level, not even pointing in an upward direction. The machine is built to work with that specific height tires. Deviating from that significantly (enough to notice a handlebar height difference), would most likely cause negative effects.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we have the blue prints for Honda handlebar extensions on our facebook group for honda snowblower owners if interested. it will increase height of controls and handles 6 inches. the inventor sold thousands of kits worldwide and retired. he lives in my town and gave them ( plans ) me free to share with everyone.

they are in a PDF file. sorry , but i don't know to how to provide a link to them. they are fairly easy to make.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm about to start working on a mod for the HSS blowers to raise the handlebars (I'm 6'4" and with the auger housing tilted all the way up, my fingertips barely touch the handlebar levers). I'm hoping for 3-6" additional height if all goes well, limited by which cables run out of slack first. It will consist of two aluminum handle extensions between the bars and the frame (1"x1/4" bar stock, length to be determined - see similar picture below), and a widget to go in at the top of the shock to provide the same length extension there. I'll post pictures and dimensions if it proves successful.


----------

